# do i book the flights??



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi all,
long time and all that jazz.
Yet another question.............
My registration is now active; the recruitment agents have said the visa application will be submitted as soon as registration was active. It's only been 2 days, mind! So far i don't know if it has gone in........no reply as the song goes, to my e-mail, yet....

Given that the 457's are taking about 2 weeks to process.................should i risk booking the flights? We are a family of 6, and the eldest drain on my pockets is 6ft 8in; leg room is a must!! Availability is reducing, prices rising; law of sod.

The removals are booked; the bank account sorted; accomodation almost sorted, both sides of the world........so now i am anxious to get shifted.

What would You Do???????
Jane


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi all,
> long time and all that jazz.
> Yet another question.............
> My registration is now active; the recruitment agents have said the visa application will be submitted as soon as registration was active. It's only been 2 days, mind! So far i don't know if it has gone in........no reply as the song goes, to my e-mail, yet....
> ...


..............................


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

I would wait until you have the visa in your hand. Good luck!


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

..................


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi, think you might be right!!

Singapore were soooo helpful; they only allocate wing seats on the day, and assure me that his dimensions almost secure such a position.
Qantas didn't even answer the phone.....what's THAT about??

So much to do, considering the move is just a few weeks away. 
How's your's coming along???
J


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi, think you might be right!!
> 
> Singapore were soooo helpful; they only allocate wing seats on the day, and assure me that his dimensions almost secure such a position.
> Qantas didn't even answer the phone.....what's THAT about??
> ...


Slowly at the moment. My hubby is updating on here all the time (see siggy strip at bottom for his username). Very worried about house prices at the moment. Very scary indeed!


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> Slowly at the moment. My hubby is updating on here all the time (see siggy strip at bottom for his username). Very worried about house prices at the moment. Very scary indeed!


Hi there

Northern

I think maybe you should wait like Mummy3 said but then i know how you feel as the nearer to xmas you get the prices go up!! Been thinking the same too.  My application went in a week and half ago.

How have you sorted your accommodation out over there via internet?? 


Mummy 

I've just had the estate agent round tonight for a valuation....reality check for me big time!!! My house is £20'000 less than i could have got last year, thanks mr estate agent for telling me that!!
Something i didnt need to know but if i can sell at least i'll have some to take with me and after all this stress if i do im going to Thailand on my way to Oz!!

Hels


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Hi there
> 
> Northern
> 
> ...


Oh God  Which county are you in? I read today it's worse in the south than in the north. Not sure how much worse it can be. It's making me feel sick just thinking about it


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> Oh God  Which county are you in? I read today it's worse in the south than in the north. Not sure how much worse it can be. It's making me feel sick just thinking about it


Im in the UK East Midlands area, by Lincoln. Yeah i heard it was bad but!!

I was looking at houses on nearby streets and thinking umm well there for sale for that so mine must be similiar or more as ive completely renovated it but the estate agent said that the nearby houses where up for too much and thats why they are not selling. Gr8!!!

How long have you had yours on the market for as i havent put mine on yet?


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Im in the UK East Midlands area, by Lincoln. Yeah i heard it was bad but!!
> 
> I was looking at houses on nearby streets and thinking umm well there for sale for that so mine must be similiar or more as ive completely renovated it but the estate agent said that the nearby houses where up for too much and thats why they are not selling. Gr8!!!
> 
> How long have you had yours on the market for as i havent put mine on yet?


It's not on yet. We were going to sell when it got nearer the time when visa was due. Right now, hubby needs to send of bits for his TRA then once that's all okay we can apply for the visa. But looks like we'll have to sell once we get the go ahead with the TRA. I don't think it'll be wise to hold out much longer. TRA will take approx. 20 days. Hopefully send stuff off Monday. We're in Cambs.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> It's not on yet. We were going to sell when it got nearer the time when visa was due. Right now, hubby needs to send of bits for his TRA then once that's all okay we can apply for the visa. But looks like we'll have to sell once we get the go ahead with the TRA. I don't think it'll be wise to hold out much longer. TRA will take approx. 20 days. Hopefully send stuff off Monday. We're in Cambs.


Yes i was going to hold out too but as its coming upto xmas houses dont really sell much in December, so ive heard anyway. Im getting two more valuations from different estate agents and then see which is the best. I was thinking of renting it out but then tonight the estate agent said that houses prices will continue to fall for another year yet!! 

If that happens i'll just cut my loses and start from scratch again in Oz but would be good to take some with me  Cambs is nice tho better than here 

Well im going to cook some chilli and drown my sorrows on some nice wine....umm mayb we will be sitting in the sun with not a care in the world soon


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

*Is it doom and gloom ?*

Hi to you all

we put our house on market last week. 
Web hits at site are in there 100's As price is 35K under what should have been a price we was expecting.
Had some people come and view , but same old chance-rs try at all levels.
Funny thing is on sat morn we are having a Mr/Mrs ##### coming to look at our house and they are from Australia . 
Can't wait to ask ERRRR why .(are you mad)
we want to sell as soon as poss and go to Perth for at least 2 years and see if the grass is greener ( in a fashion ) 
We was going to wait till visa's and all that was done but , Some money is better then no money to go there with 
so hoping sat we will have a yes from aussy's who want to come up from down under  

Tony C







Bluecookie said:


> Hi there
> 
> Northern
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

When looking for what your house is worth in the UK check out these 2 websites

Nethouseprices.com - Search for Sold House Prices
Our Property gives free house prices from Land Registry data - OurProperty.co.uk

We used to use them when we were in the UK to see what prices houses were selling for. Both websites are free, although I think you have to register. The difference with these websites is that they actually show what the properties have sold for and not what the owners wanted. 

Also check your local newspapers to see what other houses are on the market for.
Make sure you do your research since estate agents don't always know what they are talking about - have you ever seen that Sarah Beeny show where 3 estate agents valued a renovated property? They rarely agreed! Even last year when we sold, before the credit crisis, one estate agent undervalued our house by 45,000 pounds - over A$90,000 !!!  I know that times have changed but just make sure that what they are telling you is accurate. 

Good luck with your house sales. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi all,
> long time and all that jazz.
> Yet another question.............
> My registration is now active; the recruitment agents have said the visa application will be submitted as soon as registration was active. It's only been 2 days, mind! So far i don't know if it has gone in........no reply as the song goes, to my e-mail, yet....
> ...


Hi Jane,

Geez, it's a toughie but TBH I'd wait to book flights. I've learned over the last year or so that absolutely nothing is set in stone until you've got official confirmation. I know you're itching to get here, but you'll hear within the next week or so and what's a week when you've got the rest of your lives here.

Dolly


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

tony carroll said:


> Hi to you all
> 
> we put our house on market last week.
> Web hits at site are in there 100's As price is 35K under what should have been a price we was expecting.
> ...


Hi Tony

Yes thats what im thinking if i have some that would be good. My work colleague has had his house valued 2 weeks ago and its less than he owes on the mortgage now!!! So aleast if i sell ill have some 

You'll have to let us know how the viewing goes, good luck for Sat 


Thanks Kaz101 

I'll check out those sites later today . I think it was just the reality shock last night got me down abit and made me realise there is so much i have to do before i can move.  I did wonder if because the market is so bad that maybe the estate agents are under valuing so they can get a sale as they work on a commission!!

Northern 

Did you manage to sell your house yet? and also which bank did you use are they easy to set up from the UK?


Cheers
Hels


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Dolly,
I am, you're right! So frustrating, almost got my little black raincloud back
We are going to wait until the 30th ish; see what plan b can do!

Cookie,
sold my house in just 4 viewings!! So lucky, and had really understanding buyers, but they wont wait forever.........
Opened an HSBC account on wednesday for Oz; got confirmation yesterday that all is ok in Adelaide branch, cheque book, atm's etc all waiting for our arrival!!

Filled in e-forms; showed the usual id documents, signed the print out; hey presto.
Fairly painless really.

Well back to dismantling, packing and learning to live with the bare essentials!!

TC y'all
J


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi Dolly,
> I am, you're right! So frustrating, almost got my little black raincloud back
> We are going to wait until the 30th ish; see what plan b can do!
> 
> ...


Hahaha i think ive got your little black rain cloud!! lol 

4 viewings thats great Congratulations!! You have been busy i havent done anything really, just sorted out a few clothes etc for the charity shop. 

So i didnt know that the 457 visa only takes around 2 weeks is that standard?? cos if it is i better get my butt moving......i think living with an Ozzie and i've already got the laid back attitude!! ........lol

Hels


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Best getta move on, girl.
I believe it is because the DIAC are pressing ahead with this sub class; to the detriment of others. 
Playing it safe........got a 6 bed mansh to clear out......4 kids, OH at work, on my own for the duration

Happy packing kiddo


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Northern Mover, I'd wait until you get your visa, 457 take between 6-8 weeks, so you don't want to be charged a fee to change your ticket. 

For all those that are selling your houses, it must be very tough with the housing market the way it is. Here the prices just go up and up.


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

*home still for sale*



Bluecookie said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Yes thats what im thinking if i have some that would be good. My work colleague has had his house valued 2 weeks ago and its less than he owes on the mortgage now!!! So aleast if i sell ill have some
> 
> ...


Hi Hel

boo who who.

just had estate agent on phone and same old same old blah blah
Said they loved the house ,the garden it was a good price et et et ............ BUT.....
Not close enough to motorway 
The house is 3miles to m6... 5 miles to m1/m69 as well as 8 miles to m42 
Am i been daft or do I think that they want to live on the slip road 
So still no go 
Michelle ( Mrs) says she would like to stop here till we got all in order, 
But ( my fav word )
But I say again I would sooner be in a position to just go at a drop of a hats notice then think , Look at that visa sitting getting dusty on the mantle shelf .
Need to sell as money is in the property Could rent it out BUT BUT BUT et et et



Tony C


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hiya.........
Plan B has begun!! Sorry to drag y'all back to the original point but.....

If the visa isn't granted by the 15th October; we will go on an ETA; the DIAC boffins have said we can go, not work (yippee, a holiday) and wait for the 457 on-shore..........and it can be verified there, no need to fly to NZ, the UK or anywhere else for vrification..

Such a nice bunch of people. Aiming for the 14th/16th Nov for our flights.
They have said also, that the ETA lasts for 3 months, and that we will have our visa well before that time is up...........
Stuff the savings, a girls gotta do...........

TC
Jane


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

*can i....*




northern mover said:


> Hiya.........
> Plan B has begun!! Sorry to drag y'all back to the original point but.....
> 
> If the visa isn't granted by the 15th October; we will go on an ETA; the DIAC boffins have said we can go, not work (yippee, a holiday) and wait for the 457 on-shore..........and it can be verified there, no need to fly to NZ, the UK or anywhere else for vrification..
> ...


Can i Carrie your bags 
Fantastic news 
ooooooh I'm turning green 

Tony c


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Tony,
mate........pack your bags
You pay your own airfare mate.........whilst i am willing to allow you the honour as a baggage handler, i can't afford to pay for your flight

Just e-mailed the holiday rental bodies......trying to get decent digs for a family of 6 is a killer..............

Thanks for the good wishes.

ps, every time i see your name i think it's my cuz, TOMMY; how strange


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

*bags packed*



northern mover said:


> Tony,
> mate........pack your bags
> You pay your own airfare mate.........whilst i am willing to allow you the honour as a baggage handler, i can't afford to pay for your flight
> 
> ...


hi 
Bag's packed and you can call me tommy or any thing else for all I mind and it digs for a family of 7 cuz


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

ROFL; LMAO

If you was Tom, you could pay for me, him, all 4 kids, you and old uncle tom cobbly and all

Soon mate, it will be you............
TC
J


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hiya.........
> Plan B has begun!! Sorry to drag y'all back to the original point but.....
> 
> If the visa isn't granted by the 15th October; we will go on an ETA; the DIAC boffins have said we can go, not work (yippee, a holiday) and wait for the 457 on-shore..........and it can be verified there, no need to fly to NZ, the UK or anywhere else for vrification..
> ...


OMG!!!!! Fantastic news........

See, black cloud has gone again!!! 

Have you decided on which airline you'll be flying with? 

Oooooo, how exciting   

Dolly


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Isn't it though?

Singapore airlines we think; basically my sad OH wants to go on the a380!!!!

Sorting out holiday accomodation just now; got a few e-mails flying the globe.....exhausting (and thisty) work Dolly.


yay, a proper summer for me, now, where did i put that outsize bikini


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd like to know why you have been told the 457's are only taking two weeks. When my husband changed jobs 7 months ago it took 6 weeks. And we are in Australia so you think it would be quicker. Lucky you, I hope they keep there word. Personally I wouldn't rush into it just yet until you have it granted.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Errrrr, cos in the last 4 months, the aussie govt has opened new assessment centres? Cos health care workers are prioritised?
Can't really give you more than that, BYO, sorry.........
if it helps, a colleague got her 457 just 1 week after the application; last thursday in sept; granted on the 2nd Oct.........


Red Tape, ya gotta "love" it!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Also, immigration advised to go on ETA, 457 can be granted and verified on-shore; just like when the working holiday visa changes to PR with state or employer sponsorship!

It isnt like i would be working until i got the visa in my grubby mitts; i need some sunshine and a rest from all the packing/dismantling/cleaning/etc etc.......


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

northern mover said:


> Errrrr, cos in the last 4 months, the aussie govt has opened new assessment centres? Cos health care workers are prioritised?
> Can't really give you more than that, BYO, sorry.........
> if it helps, a colleague got her 457 just 1 week after the application; last thursday in sept; granted on the 2nd Oct.........
> 
> ...


You lucky ******. My husband is in the wrong profession in every way. Yes red tape Governments are full of it. Good luck, must be full steam ahead for you.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Thanks,
so busy trying to sort everything, i hardly have time to blink!!

Yup, sometime the health profession really is a plus; just not very often.....can't have all the nurses, midwives and dentists running to Oz can we?

Have a pleasant day; i am off for some zzzzz


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

northern mover said:


> Also, immigration advised to go on ETA, 457 can be granted and verified on-shore; just like when the working holiday visa changes to PR with state or employer sponsorship!
> 
> It isnt like i would be working until i got the visa in my grubby mitts; i need some sunshine and a rest from all the packing/dismantling/cleaning/etc etc.......


Thigs have changed, when my husband got sponsered for a 457 four years ago, we were on a working holiday visa and we had to leave the country and wait till the visa was granted. Maybe it was his company that was crap.

Where are you going, cause its still chilly here unless you are going up north somewhere you'll find sunshine.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Isn't it though?
> 
> Singapore airlines we think; basically my sad OH wants to go on the a380!!!!
> 
> ...


Go Girl Go Girl....Whoop Whoop!!  I would do the same thing if i wasnt stuck with my house!!

Right now then when your over there Pls find some time to keep us updated on all your fun, adventures and experiences 

Where are you flying in to, are you going to travel round abit?? Aww im so excited for you 

Hels


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Byo said:


> I'd like to know why you have been told the 457's are only taking two weeks. When my husband changed jobs 7 months ago it took 6 weeks. And we are in Australia so you think it would be quicker. Lucky you, I hope they keep there word. Personally I wouldn't rush into it just yet until you have it granted.


Byo

My application hasd been 4 weeks so far....think im in the wrong profession too 

Hels


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Morning all,

Thanks for all your kind wishes.

I know it's risky; but i have to act soon; and given that immigration say we can do it this way (and i have printed off his e-mail!); the option is there for the taking.

A woman from my region applied for the 475 last Xmas; it hasn't yet been granted, but she is flying out next week She and her family will have to leave oz to validate the visa, cos of the way the system works....

Either way, we get hit in the pocket; but the opportunity for sunshine, a bit of a holiday far outways the drudgery of an english winter


----------



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

hi guys

im in the same ish boat, i have a house empty at the mo and has been up for sale since april since then we've reduced it £20 grand!! but this is the last time im going to reduce it if it doesn't sell now im going to rent it out again as its costing me every month and is coming off the asking price bit by bit... however we have another viewing tomorrow so fingers and toes crossed!!!! 

karen x


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Good Luck Karen, i hope the fish bite!!

I firmly believe buyers are out there; just have faith............

Will be booking my flights tomnight, accomodation has been prelim booked......the cost! my lord they know how to fleece the unsuspecting traveller


----------



## mwinga (Oct 6, 2008)

*Flying question*

I'd wait till the visa was accepted - then book - there are always lots of planes flying in the sky....and with what the moves costs....if its an extra bit for the airfare...c'est la vie.......take a deep breath. You will get there, it might not be on a set date, but it will be near it.
[/QUOTE]


----------

